# Symphonic Rock Albums ?



## TBro (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All

I am trying to obtain INSTRUMENTAL only symphonic rock in the same vain as Jon Lord's Sarabande and Concerto for Group & Orchestra (without any vocals).

That is, instrumental rock and or jazz fusion with a full orchestra. I know this sort of arrangement exists as I have heard it on radio and by chance in a Video store (many years ago).

Would be great if John McLaughlin with band teamed up with a full orchestra.

Your help would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you started again ?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Chuck Mangione did that in Friends and Love. There are a few vocals pieces but there are instrumentals also.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> I am trying to obtain INSTRUMENTAL only symphonic rock in the same vain as Jon Lord's Sarabande and Concerto for Group & Orchestra (without any vocals).


Have you heard Jon Lord's earlier pieces 'Windows' and 'Gemini Suite? These should be what you're looking for. Alternatively, there are orchestral versions of Mike Oldfield's 'Tubular Bells' and 'Hergest Ridge' orchestrated by David Bedford, though to be fair they are really poor recordings. 
You could also try Keith Emerson's Piano Concerto which is on ELP's 'Works Volume 1' album.


----------



## TBro (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys

Yes I have heard the early Jon Lord work and I actually have ELP's Works 1 and 2.
Actually I have never really been a fan of Tube Bells by Oldfield and yes the Orchestral version is a very good version.
In a nutshell I am looking for good elect guitar / keys, in the vain of Zappa's Ochestral Favourites and Mike Keneally - The Universe Will Provide ans some good Jazz Fusion with Orchestra. Cheers guys for your responses much appreciated. Terry


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Nice, Five Bridges Suite.
Frank Zappa, Orchestral Favorites.
Here's an interesting track by Quatermass, a British organ power-trio who pre-dated ELP, featuring Peter Robinson on keyboards, Mick Underwood on drums, and John Gusafson on bass and vocals. Note the "atonal" piano solo, and the otherworldly string arrangement by Paul Buckmaster (with apologies to Ligeti and Penderecki). Cover art by Hipgnosis.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try this then - very little known Aussie combo featuring Ross Wilson (Zappa fan- if you can't tell) from 1970, even called themselvse the Sons Of The Vegetal Mother............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Or this - more from the Sons of Vegetal Mother........ very Zappaish again from 1970


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Man, all you need is Motoi Sakuraba !






No guitar though. He's more in the ELP vein for the rest of the album. Lots of Hammond organ.


----------

